

Finally, an ELECTRIC CAR with a useful range and speed! Thanks to ultracapacitors.  - edw519
http://features.csmonitor.com/innovation/2008/04/16/ultracapacitors-the-future-of-electric-cars-or-the-cold-fusion-of-autovation/

======
hugh
Ultracapacitors are cool, and may in fact be useful for this kind of thing,
but in order to justify a headline like "Finally, an [x]" then you really need
at least a working prototype of an [x], not just a press release that says
"we're gonna be building an [x] any day now".

(See also: Moller Aerocar)

